# What size bedsheets for 747?



## Taximum (Mar 19, 2009)

We pick up our new Burstner 747 tomorrow   .

My partner will have to sleep in it tomorrow night, what size sheets does it take?

Thanks,

Pauline


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

747 bed sheets, That'l be JUMBO size sir!

C.


----------



## Taximum (Mar 19, 2009)

Have found that there is a site dedicated to them but was hoping to get away with standard sheets!


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

i used king size fitted sheets on both beds
hope this helps


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We use normal fitted double sheets on both the overcab and rear double beds. Much cheaper than the one that are sized for caravan or motorhome beds 

I think you only need them with corner rear beads that have an angle chopped of them. But even then I would have a go with a normal sheet.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I wouldn't know what size sheets we have, I'd have to ask the Mrs for that answer.  Big i suppose  

steve


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Suggest you measure the bed! King size I think is what you need


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

I would for one night take a sleeping bag ,wait till you get the van home then you can take time in getting the right colour, fabric ,size ect.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I haven't read the thread, but when the stewardess comes by to take away my liqueur glass and tuck me in, I'll make a point of asking 

Dave


----------



## Taximum (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, we got our new MH today!!   

Sent the two boys off with sleeping bags & a packed lunch, can't wait to see our 'new girl' when they get back on Monday! (Gone to France for a few days 'on the way home'.  

When I ring later to check up on them, I must remember to ask if our MH came with a stewardess..... :wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Taximum said:


> Well, we got our new MH today!!
> 
> Sent the two boys off with sleeping bags & a packed lunch, can't wait to see our 'new girl' when they get back on Monday! (Gone to France for a few days 'on the way home'.
> 
> When I ring later to check up on them, I must remember to ask if our MH came with a stewardess..... :wink:


You'd better ammend your profile now then, where it say MH: 

steve


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We use King size on our 2004 748-2

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Crikey, I've heard of cosseting our Motorhomes but why don't you just park it on the drive like others do? In any case, do you have a big enough bed for it, never mind the sheets. 8O 

p.s. Nice one Clive, you beat me to it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Taximum (Mar 19, 2009)

Was on to the phone to the boys & horror, dissappointment!! Ours DID NOT come with a stewartess!! 8O 

Was this an optional extra that I was not told about??


----------

